# What is your opinion about the Science of Australia ?



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

What are your opinions of the science developing in Australia. Especially in Chemistry ?


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm also interested to hear people's opinions as I'm going to graduate with my PhD in immunology in a few months and am starting to look for post-doc positions.

I read an article the other day saying that a number of Aussie schools- most notably Uni of Melbourne, Uni of Sydney, and Monash and some others have risen a lot in international standings this past year. From just starting to look into post docs, they seem to have some good research too.


----------

